# Mi tv se demora en encender



## nemesaiko (Dic 11, 2006)

HI amigos del Foro, mi consulta es sobre mi tv, es un sony pero no se cual es el modelo, pero ya lo tengo un buen tiempo el problemita que tiene es que demora en ensender antes lo hacia mas rapido pero ahora demora mucho, me prodrian decir cual es el problema de mi tv es q no se nada referente a reparacion de tv's para tener una idea de lo que tiene mi televisor, gracias de ante mano, saludos


----------



## Apollo (Dic 12, 2006)

Hola nemesaiko:

Tarda en encender completa (Audio y Video)  o sólo la imagen?

Si tu TV es de modelo antigüo (Más de 10 años), normalmente este tipo de fallas son causadas por falsos contactos en la fuente o por fallas en al red de filtrado de salida.

Si es más moderna, los falsos podrían estar en el sistema de salida horizontal, la mayoría de TV modernos tienen sensores para la frcuencia horizontal y vertical. y no encienden hasta que se obtengan estas señales.

Saludos


----------



## computester3 (Dic 20, 2006)

tengo entendido que normalmente cuando el tv es demasiado viejo se desgasta el trc o bien se nubla el IK tambien por desgaste, este ultimo circuito puede "engañarse" y volarse


----------



## capitanp (Dic 20, 2006)

alta probabilidad que sea el circuito IK


----------

